# Backcountry



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

I picked up a Backcountry 202 Pro Guide anyone know anything about these?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

great boat .I had the 151 proguide popular around sanibel. ranger boats ended up w/ the molds

might talk to lou at smilin jacks marina in jupiter


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

lou?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

he use to sell bc at american boating center several yrs ago and bought smilin jacks he may have info


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea what the gas tank was made out of?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

mine was aluminum 98 model--


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that the parent company was Champion Boats before Ranger bought the molds. A buddy of mine had a Back Country Ghost and thats the reason I bought a Ranger Ghost 169 (wish I never sold it). Awesome quality. Just look what the Back Country hulls go for now. Hold on to it! My Ranger Ghost could float around 8 inches, take a pretty good chop without anyone getting wet, and its the only boat that I have ever bought (used) and kept just over 2 years and made a little money on! Hold on to that hull, it would take a lot to replace it.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Please post pics of the boat


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

absolutely correct--champion went belly up and ranger did get em--fast boat


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

A buddy of mine has a 171 Pro guide. Good little boat.

Here is my understanding of the Backcountry saga:

Back Country was eventually bought out by/sold to Champion (some of the later BC's even have Champion written on the logo) 

At some point the 202 hull went to L&B (i have no idea if it was before or after the Champion thing)

At some point Champion sold the Phantom and Ghost to Ranger. 

My understanding is that the other Pro Guide molds are gone.

Ranger still uses the Phantom and the Ghost. The current Ghost has a lot of changes to the original Ghost design according to a Ranger guru. Phantom/Banshee may have some but seem to still be close to the original. 

At least this is the story I have heard from the internets so it must be true ;D


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Alot of good info


----------



## dpurcell (Sep 13, 2009)

Backcountry powerboats was the original brainchild of Wiley Nagel, now of Yellowfin fame, the 202 hull I'm pretty sure originally was "modeled" after the original Lake and Bay 20, just a different deck cap. The boats are awesome, I have two buddies with BC's and they are both great (202 and phantom). The 202's ride in a 2 ft chop is pretty amazing, you will enjoy it! As for what happened to the molds for the 202....no clue. Wiley sold the company to Champion in the late 90's early 2000's can't remember when exactly, he got into offshore powerboat racing for a while then started Yellowfin.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

ya


----------

